# Clicker Training



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Has anyone clicker trained their little buddy? Is it easier to train them with a clicker than the traditional way? What do you have to do? I'm trying to find a new way to introduce training to Ryder because he's a stubborn pup who is very easily bored but will do anything for a peanut butter treat. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I tried it, but since I usually have three dogs performing, it doesn't always work. The logic is that you can click the instant they do want you want, and they know they will be rewarded. You can get a Jean Donaldson book (Training Your Pet Like a Pro is good) and work from there. That book also has a video. I learned a lot. Once they learn that click means treat, they will also coming running from any other room to collect.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I've been clicker training Gracie. A great web site is Karen Pryor Clickertraining There is a wealth of information at this site including videos you can download to your computer.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy and Crystal are clicker trained. It is easier and more effective way to train. Let me not forget to mention that the malts enjoy it too. 
To clicker train, you have to load the clicker. In other words, first teach that the sound of the clicker = treats/something good coming. All you have to do in order to teach this is: click, then immidiatly give treat...click, then immidiatly give treat...click, then immidiatly give treat. continue doing this few times. Pup will learn that the sound of the clicker = good stuff coming. 

I always think that short training sessions are the best (10 min per session is more than enough for example - depending on what you are trying to teach and the type of pup you are teaching, but keep it short and simple. This will let pup have an enjoyable session and you will avoid having a bored puppy  I like to end a training session with a game of fetch. My pups love it and have so much fun. 

The book that I read that helped me learn was : "Everything you need to know about dog training". Excellent source of info about everything (including clicker training and everything else I learned).

All the best


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Kat, sometimes I think Rocky ignores me. Will this work on an almost two year old?



Katkoota said:


> Snowy and Crystal are clicker trained. It is easier and more effective way to train. Let me not forget to mention that the malts enjoy it too.
> To clicker train, you have to load the clicker. In other words, first teach that the sound of the clicker = treats/something good coming. All you have to do in order to teach this is: click, then immidiatly give treat...click, then immidiatly give treat...click, then immidiatly give treat. continue doing this few times. Pup will learn that the sound of the clicker = good stuff coming.
> 
> I always think that short training sessions are the best (10 min per session is more than enough for example - depending on what you are trying to teach and the type of pup you are teaching, but keep it short and simple. This will let pup have an enjoyable session and you will avoid having a bored puppy  I like to end a training session with a game of fetch. My pups love it and have so much fun.
> ...


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

educ8m said:


> I've been clicker training Gracie. A great web site is Karen Pryor Clickertraining There is a wealth of information at this site including videos you can download to your computer.


awesome. i'll check it out! thank you! 



Katkoota said:


> Snowy and Crystal are clicker trained. It is easier and more effective way to train. Let me not forget to mention that the malts enjoy it too.
> To clicker train, you have to load the clicker. In other words, first teach that the sound of the clicker = treats/something good coming. All you have to do in order to teach this is: click, then immidiatly give treat...click, then immidiatly give treat...click, then immidiatly give treat. continue doing this few times. Pup will learn that the sound of the clicker = good stuff coming.
> 
> I always think that short training sessions are the best (10 min per session is more than enough for example - depending on what you are trying to teach and the type of pup you are teaching, but keep it short and simple. This will let pup have an enjoyable session and you will avoid having a bored puppy  I like to end a training session with a game of fetch. My pups love it and have so much fun.
> ...


oh wow. that really helped a lot. i've had a clicker sitting on my desk for a few weeks now and had no idea where to start with him. :brownbag: now that i have some advice i'll definitely get started on it right away. the little guy wants to earn treats as much as he can! such a little piggy. thank you!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Kat, sometimes I think Rocky ignores me. *Will this work on an almost two year old?*


You bet  Snowy is 7 and STILL is open to learning new things. These little ones are really smart. The key is to find their motivation. Each pup has one (if not more). First and before starting, you gotta find/discover the thing that helps in getting the pup's focus and attention the most. Example: for Snowy, it can be a tennis ball and/or cheese. Crystal will do with any sort of food as long as it is food lol


----------

